# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Sastanak Udruge roditelja u Sarajevu 2. dio

## Mukica

Drage forumasice

stari topic Sastanak Udruge roditelja u Sarajevu 1. dio je zakljucan i otvaram vam novi topic te vas molim da se ovdje nastavljate dogovarati i razgovarati o osnivanju Udruge roditelja u BiH tj. Sarajevu, cije osnivanje RODA podrzava.

Sve nepocudne i ruzne komenatre necemo tolerirati i odmah cemo ih brisati.

----------


## Mukica

Njojza,

li tko vec sve to hendla - *molim da ovdje ukratko napises kratki rezime sto se do sada sve vec dogodilo, sto ste obavile i u kojoj ste fazi.* 
Ja sam se isto malo pogubila jer je proslo toliko vremena - 7 mjeseci ste vec trudne  8) pa me zanima kak to vase dijete napreduje...   :Smile:  

I ajte vise link na taj vas forum stavite. Vise puta smo trazile, ali ga nismo dobile.

Hvala.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Meni se dogodilo recimo to da kad god se spomene mogući sastanak, moje djetešce mazne neki virus ili bakterija i izgubim nit dešavanja   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

Ima kaj novoga?  :Smile:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Na žalost, svi smo izgleda po godišnjim odmorima, a kod nas to, kao i sve ostalo pozitivno ide jako sporo.   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Njojza

Nisam se htjela javljati dok ne prodju godisnji jer znam da nece biti nista od sastanka u to vrijeme.

Napokon imamo lijepih vijesti, detalje ce vam pricati mamed (necu ja da uzimam mustuluk), a vi se spremajte uskoro na sastanak.

Samo jos jedna lijepa vijest, makano nam je rodila blizance(jos prije 2,5 mjeseca), maze se, paze i doje  :D

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Sa velikim nestrpljenjem očekujem muštuluk!

----------


## bera

Za Makano znamo  :D  :D 

A muštuluk čekamo, samo koliko se mora dati za taj muštuluk   :Grin:

----------


## Makano

1.- jedva cekam dobre vijesti---------nema stedit' na mustuluku  :Smile:  

2.- hvala Njojzi na pozivu, bas me obradovala

3. -hvala i bebanovcima na cestitkama

4.-vidimo se cim kazete kad i gdje  :Heart:

----------


## Makano

Hej bera, tek sada vidjeh potpis!!!!  :D  Cestitam i sretno   :Heart:

----------


## mamed

ČESTITAM MAKANO !!!! :D 
Baš divne vijesti. 
ČESTITAM I BERI!!!

A novost je !!!! tamtaratatatatam!!!
Našla sam nam prostor tako da se konačno možemo registrovati.

Vodila sam Muhameda kod pedijatrice Mire Ademović koja ima ordinaciju
 na Grbavici Ul. Grbavička 87.

Predložila mi je žena da se na taj prostor registrujemo.
Prostor je divno uređen, pristupačan. U blizini je parking i trolejbuska stanica....
Uglavnom možemo se registrovati kao sekcija bla bla
Jer je na toj adresi udruženje Centar za dojenje.

Mislim da ovo treba ozbiljno razmotriti jer nam je idealna prilika da startamo sa radom. 
A i oni se bore za slične stvari kao i mi. Samo smo mi puno opširniji.

Mislim da bismo trebali zakazati sastanak sa njima pa da im odnesemo statut i da još to utanačimo.

Ja bih kontaktirala dr. Miru pa da mi kaže kako i kada.

U svakom slučaju moramo se mi dogovoriti prije svega.
Pa kad ste za kolače u kupu   :Wink: 

Izvinite na ovako zbunjujućem izričaju žurim
Dijete mi je opet ostalo plačući u vrtiću,
suprug je došao na pauzu na ručak (koji nije gotov)
a ja moram da učim  :?.

----------


## Njojza

ovo treba svakako razmotriti ako ne bismo ovisili o njima, njihovim stavovima i sl....super  zvuci za start

meni je ivarica davno cini mi se poslala kontakt dr ademovic, ali  sam ja to zapisala i izgubila   :Embarassed:  

no evo nam prilika za drugu sansu   :Rolling Eyes: 

mozemo se i PP-ati za termin gdje...

----------


## Mukica

super cure

----------


## apricot

pozdravite dr. Ademović od ekipe iz Rode!

stvarno mi je drago: prostor jako puno znači!

----------


## Makano

Hvala na cestitkama mamed....

Sto se tice prostora meni je to super ideja!
Bitno je da startamo, da konacno konkretizujemo dosadasnji trud.
Mira je super, a sama cinjenica da je Centar za dojenje opet na njenoj adresi mnogo govori o nasem drustvu.

Sto se tice sastanka, ako moze vikend plz! Osim ako nema koja od vas rent-a-sika, pa da vodim svu svoju djecu   :Grin:

----------


## wewa

Makano, cestitam od srca na bebacima predivnih imena  8)   :Wink:  

i bravo za napredak, puno pozdravite dr. Ademovic!

----------


## white_musk

evo ja podižem i odmah prijedlog:  :Grin: 

možete li u sljedeću subotu(01.12.možda Njojza donese tortu :Grin:  )?
U novoj Nahli ima i igraonica za djecu i kafeterija,pa ako ste za...

ako neko ima neki drugi prijedlog,neka ga iznese pa ćemo se dogovorit.   :Kiss:

----------


## Ivanchica

Ja sam definitivno ZA   :Wink:

----------


## white_musk

Super,dakle za sad:

1.White_musk
2.Ivanchica

hajmo  cure :D

----------


## zgembo

ok evo i mene ako me primate  :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

oho, dok smo se mi zapričali već tri :D 


1.white_musk
2.Anchica
3.zgembo

----------


## Ivanchica

Nazalost ja moram otkazati. Ida ima temp.   :Sad:

----------


## white_musk

ništa onda iduća subota  :Kiss:  

Idi  :Taps:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja sam ZA! 
Koji dio dana vam više odgovara, meni nekako subotnje poslijepodne u ovim zimskim mjesecima je prazno. Hoće li ove sa djecom voditi djecu?

----------


## white_musk

Pa ako bude radila igraonica,onda DA.
ja sam mislila oko podne(možda 11-12)

dakle

1.white_musk
2.Ivanchica
3.zgembo
4.Strobery Shortcake

hajmo ostale

 :D

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Može i 11-12!

----------


## white_musk

a bera,a makano :/

trebam im poslat mail

valjda će nam se barem Njojzićka pojavit ovdje   :Cekam:

----------


## zgembo

je li sutra ili slijedecu subotu?
mislim da nisam shvatila?

----------


## white_musk

iako je kasno  :Embarassed: (sad si i sama skontala)

u sljedeću subotu  :Kiss:

----------


## zgembo

ok onda
nadam se da cemo se vidjeti, ako nesto neplanirano ne iskrsne

----------


## white_musk

Njojza ne može jer je Fajis bolestan(u bolnici)  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pilica

Pretpostavljam da ste se vec vidjele.... nema veze, ja sam tu na slijedecem sastanku, samo recite kada i gdje.
Ja ne mogu sa bebom- hladno je za njega ali cu ja rado doci   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

nismo!
tek iduće subote  :Wink:

----------


## Pilica

Moze, super. Gdje? Ja sam u centru, ali doci cu tamo gdje ste vi

----------


## white_musk

to još nismo skontale  :Grin:

----------


## Pilica

Ima strasan kafic, zove se Ribica, ovdje u gradu, kod V.vatre. Kafa je super i skroz je ugodna atmosfera. Samo predlazem  8) 
Gdje god i kad god, ja mogu izletiti, samo moram malo ranije znati da zovem mamu   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

OK,samo ne mora baš bit u Starom gradu ili centru(to je meni dan hoda iz ove moje selendre)  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## laky

> Ima strasan kafic, zove se Ribica, ovdje u gradu, kod V.vatre. Kafa je super i skroz je ugodna atmosfera. Samo predlazem  8) 
> Gdje god i kad god, ja mogu izletiti, samo moram malo ranije znati da zovem mamu


  :Smile:   :Smile:  i ja sam čula za Ribicu ali još nisam bila kažu mi da je po dosta stvari poseban

----------


## Pilica

> Pilica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima strasan kafic, zove se Ribica, ovdje u gradu, kod V.vatre. Kafa je super i skroz je ugodna atmosfera. Samo predlazem  8) 
> Gdje god i kad god, ja mogu izletiti, samo moram malo ranije znati da zovem mamu  
> 
> 
>    i ja sam čula za Ribicu ali još nisam bila kažu mi da je po dosta stvari poseban


Meden je. Sav je rustican, kao mala antikvarnica. Pa dobijes kafu u nekim slatkim zdjelama, sve su razlicite, pa stave kolacic, ima smedjeg secera...meni je sve to slatko...
white_musk - ne mora biti u gradu, gdje je tebi zgodno...lijepi taxi   :Smile:  
A gdje si ti sa lokacijom?

----------


## white_musk

Briješće,ako kažeš da znaš gdje je imaš kahvu od mene  :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

nego, de mi reci tačno gdje je ta  ribica?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ne znam je li Ribica zgodna, jer ako nas se prijavi više od 10 morat ćemo zakupiti kafić   :Grin:   Ribica je u uličici koja izlazi na Titovu, a na čijem je donjem čošku čošak Benettona na Titovoj. Blizu je pijaca Markale.   :Laughing:

----------


## Pilica

Hehehe,cula ali pojma nemam, pa gdje ode draga...
A Ribica je kod Benettona, Benetton je na cosku, udjes u tu ulicu(zaboravila sam kako se zove) vidjet ces, sa lijeve strane, nema sanse da promasis.

----------


## Pilica

Strobery Shortcake je u pravu, kafic je dosta mali

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

u isto vrijeme :D  
Ja sam shvatila da se skup saziva u novim prostorijama Nahle, što bi mi bilo drago da vidim gdje su se pčelice smjestile. I de ti meni WM pobliže objasni gdje su te nove prostorije.

----------


## white_musk

kasnije malo  :Kiss:

----------


## Ivanchica

> Ja sam shvatila da se skup saziva u novim prostorijama Nahle, što bi mi bilo drago da vidim gdje su se pčelice smjestile.


X

----------


## white_musk

cure može li nedelja prijepodne :/ 


pliiiz  :Grin:

----------


## Ivanchica

Sto se mene tice moze. A jel u prostorijama Nahle ili...?

----------


## white_musk

da!
http://www.nahla.ba/default.aspx

----------


## white_musk

da!
http://www.nahla.ba/default.aspx

----------


## white_musk

da!
http://www.nahla.ba/default.aspx

----------


## mamed

Što se mene tiče i meni je ok nedelja recimo oko 11h.

NIsam u toku što se tiče Nahle.

Ali trebamo se sastati na mjestu gdje možemo razgovarati i sjesti u većem broju   8)
jer se iskreno nadam da će se i drugi odazvati pozivu
pa da se sastanemo u što većem broju

----------


## white_musk

nahla je za to idealna, vjeruj mi  :Wink:

----------


## zgembo

ja mislim da cu moci doci
a gdje je tacno nahla, ne mogu da skontam nikako po adresi?

----------


## white_musk

dakle,nedelja oko 11

ŽEC "Nahla"



1.white_musk
2.Ivanchica
3.zgembo
4.Strobery Shortcake
5.mamed


Nahla se nalazi preko outa fabrike Astra na Otoci.
Prođete otvorenu pijacu prema pijaci Texa i preko puta fabrike Astra vidite zgradu koju možete vidjeti ina stranici:www.nahla.ba

Opcija je i da se nađemo negdje(tram.st.) pa da skupa odemo do Nahle.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Evo mi je White Musk predala štafetu, ona ode malo učiti   :Grin:  . Dakle, i meni odgovara nedelja, 11h. Još ne znam hoće li me MM dobaciti do same zgrade ili (će biti na skijanju) ću se sama prebacivati. Sad već imam predstavu gdje je Nahla. Djeca idu sa nama ili ne?

----------


## Ivanchica

I ja po drugi put otkazujem. Ovaj put sam ja bolesna. Valjda ce biti jos prilika da vam se pridruzim!?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

E stvarno nam se ne da! Ne znam, ja bih ipak došla, pa koliko nas toliko? Druga se raja ne javljaju!?

----------


## Njojza

mi tek izasli iz bolnice tako da od nas nista....

mamede, nazovi makano, ona ce sigurno doci
(ako se stvarno nalazite sutra)

----------


## Pilica

Ja vam se necu moci pridruziti  :/ , nema mi ko cuvati dijete, MM je na basketu ujutru a mama na putu. Rado cu drugi put   :Grin: 
Vi se fino provedite   :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

OK, moje opravdanje je da sam ustala u 10h   :Embarassed:  ! WM se razbolila, pa ćemo onda tokom sedmice licitirati novi termin!

----------


## Zullu

Ok-doe-kee..ako se potrefimo svi za iduci vikend..  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

Ima kaj novog cure?

----------


## triplemama

I ja bih ali sam u Tuzli   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

triple... nasa Ancica je u kanadi pa ju to opce ne ometa da bude hiperaktivna u udruzi

da ne velim da imamo dosta clanica iz Osijeka, Vinkovaca, Pule, Rijeke, Karlovca, Splita, Zadra i da dalje ne nabrajam...

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

E, moja Mukice. Mi ti, izgleda nismo dovoljno "militantne" ni da se na kafi nađemo   :Sad:   :Laughing:  Izgleda da je trenutno kolektivno stanje svijesti "kad oni krenu, i ja ću". Al nešto se ipak mrda naprijed, evo triplica šeta maramu po Tuzli   :Kiss:  Možda poslije izbora, kad pobjedi stranka Danisa Tanovića   :Grin:

----------


## triplemama

JA SAM TU! JAVITE SE  ŠTA DALJE?

----------


## zgembo

mislim da bi se trebale vec jednom sastati
evo par razloga
1. za par dana istice rok Vlad iFBiH da dostavi parlamentu kompletne izmjene zakona o radu-a posebno u segmentu majčinstva, a kad dodje eto ti ti i javne rasprave....
2. spreman je i zakon o zaštiti porodice sa djecom ali cuci u necijoj ladici...
3. cini mi se da postoji i neka spremnost određenih zastupnika-zena da se malo poradi "na povećanju nataliteta i zastiti porodilja"- kako to za,mišljaju jos se ne zna

ima tu jos toga ali bi udruženje trebalo da se formira da se mogu gurati neke stvari

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Pa i opremanje Jezera će proći bez da se trudnice upitaju bi li one kadu ili sočić  :/

----------


## MoMo

> spreman je i zakon o zaštiti porodice sa djecom ali cuci u necijoj ladici...


taj zakon postoji, tj Zakon o socijalnoj zastiti, zastiti civilnih zrtava rata i porodice s djecom ( cak u 11 varijanti u FBiH!!!) ali je sasvim drugi par cipels njegova primjuena tj totalno ignoriranje u vecini Kantona

ma sam naziv zkona ti sve govori

----------


## MoMo

> 3. cini mi se da postoji i neka spremnost određenih zastupnika-zena da se malo poradi "na povećanju nataliteta i zastiti porodilja"- kako to za,mišljaju jos se ne zna


auu toga me je tek strah to su sve dokazane gender senzitivne zastupnice

trebalo bi jedno 3 Rode minimum sa bi se nesto izguralo 

sorry znam da nisam konstruktivna pa se unaprijed ispricavam ali samo kad pomislim kakvo je stanje postajem jakoo ljuta pa mozda nisam na adekvatan nacin skrenula pozornost koji se jos problemi "kriju" iza gore pobrojanih

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> A novost je !!!! tamtaratatatatam!!!
> Našla sam nam prostor tako da se konačno možemo registrovati.
> 
> Vodila sam Muhameda kod pedijatrice Mire Ademović koja ima ordinaciju
>  na Grbavici Ul. Grbavička 87.
> 
> Predložila mi je žena da se na taj prostor registrujemo.
> Prostor je divno uređen, pristupačan. U blizini je parking i trolejbuska stanica....
> Uglavnom možemo se registrovati kao sekcija bla bla
> ...



Ima li šta od ovoga??? I ja bih se rado priključila...

----------


## zgembo

i ja cekam da vidim ima li ista od svega toga

----------

